# Hey Ruger Mini 30 owners



## eagle-eye (Feb 24, 2009)

Does anyone know of a brand of 30 round magizine that will feed in the Mini 30 with no problems?

I have owned my Mini 30 for over 10 years and I have NEVER found a 30 round magizine that would feed in it. I have 4 blue 30 rounders that are worthless, the only mags I have that work are 10 and 20 rounders.

I would like to have a couple 30 before Obamma ruins the world, if I could find one that worked!!    I just saw a web site selling a 30 round Stainless Steel made by Mega-Mag..

Does anyone have any by Mega-Mag that work or any others that work?? 

Thanks"


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Mar 3, 2009)

Your question will be better answered over here...


Ruger Mini-14 Talk
Ruger Mini's (including Mini-30)- General Posting
http://perfectunion.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=86


----------



## meausoc (Mar 3, 2009)

Try Thermold magazines and I believe they are available from www.natchezss.com . Thermold has a website but I do not have the link.  Maybe Ruger will make some in the future, they are finally making 20 and 30 round Mini-14 magazine available to civilians again.


----------



## SgtMajMVJ (Mar 4, 2009)

Thermold are the best. I have 4/30 rounds magazines and they have never failed me. I've owed my mini-30 for 15 years I think and it is my armagedon weapon when all else fails.


----------



## hammerz71 (Mar 22, 2009)

I ordered a half dozen of them right after the last Democrat President left office and they became readily available again.  I have used four of them so far, many times over without a single failure I can recall.  I got them at CDNN, I can't remember what I paid, but the fact that I got 6 means they were pretty cheap.  The two unused ones only say "US Manufacture" on the sealed plastic bag they come in...


----------

